

The psychology of learning - pietrofmaggi
http://dept-info.labri.u-bordeaux.fr/~strandh/Essays/psychology.html

======
jujumo
Very interesting read. I have noticed an abundance of this in software and IT
camps all across Asia (large companies that you would recognize).

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I've down-voted - which some people think is a little harsh - but I thought
I'd explain why. I hope this doesn't come off as high-handed, I really just
want to be helpful.

Your comment adds nothing of significant value. It's basically a "Me Too!"
without offering evidence, extrapolation, enhancement or enlightenment.

I've looked at your profile to see if I could provide this feedback in person,
without down-voting you, but there are no contact details. That's fine, but
it's why I've left you this comment so you understand my reasoning. I often
wish people would explain their down-votes on my comments, so I've done so
here.

I've also noticed that you're new here. This is a somewhat harsh welcome, but
I do look forward to seeing your viewpoints and ideas. I hope you've read the
guidelines:

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

and I would also point you here:

<http://ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html>

and to its discussion here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1991634>

